# Claude, my favourite pictures



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I just wanted to pop a little tribute to Claude on here with some of my favourite photos. I think they sum up his bloody mindedness, incredibly fussy taste in food, withering glances, Carson-esque demeanour and secret love of a cuddle and chin rub very nicely. Not to mention the big fluffy head butts, his huge paws, big growly purr, the way he used to chase me across the garden chirruping whenever I put the washing out and how much he adored being brushed.

Sweet dreams beloved boy, I wish we'd had longer with you but I am grateful for the time we had.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of such a handsome, lovely boy. 

I'm so sorry. I wish he were still here with you xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A beautiful tribute to such a gorgeous boy :001_wub: 
((())) 
Sleep tight Claude xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A lovely tribute 

Claude was very photogenic. I think we all fell in love with the picture of him up the tree :001_wub:

We all miss you Claude xx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy...so handsome and a face you just want to keep looking at! So sorry you lost him so young.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Such a photogenic boy. So sad for you x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

He truly was one in million.... Gone but never forgotten


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

He was a beauty and looked so content in the tree


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Such a lovely tribute to a gorgeous boy,sleep peacefully Claude xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a lovely tribute to him, sleep tight handsome hunk xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Claude such a handsome boy, his passing make me cry. I can't imagine what loosing a feline friend must be like.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute. He certainly was a regal boy. I bet he weighed a ton. He looked quite heavy and chunky bless him xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures of a stunning cat. So sorry that he has gone far too soon.
He was stunning in colour.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful tribute to the gorgeous Claude! We all miss you very very much and hope you are being waited on by all your servants and that they are up to scratch!!!

Sleep tight beautiful boy xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Phenomenally beautiful cat. You must miss him very, very much.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

A lovely tribute, thanks for sharing your lovely boy with us.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Such wonderful photos of such a fabulous cat :001_wub:

I hope you're slowly healing, Aurelie, I've thought of you lots xX


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful photos of a very handsome boy. Gone but never forgotten x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

we only got to know Claude through your posts and pics and his beauty and huge personality always shone through, we loved you too Claude, big big hugs
to you and family


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Such a beauty  So sad, RIP Claude xx


----------

